# Prospect of Combat Arms Trade Opening up quite grim, which trade would you join?



## vmalin84 (16 Jan 2011)

I really really really really really want to join the Infantry, but would be content with any combat arms trade, but that being said and as we all know the current state of hiring in the CF, I dont really want to wait a year.....2 years.....who knows how long to finally get in.  I would be happy just joining and hopefully one day re-mustering even though I know its not a guarantee.


----------



## blacktriangle (16 Jan 2011)

Well seeing as two of those trades don't even exist anymore, I'd probably do quite a bit of research if I were you. Otherwise, you will probably get stuck in something you hate. However if your wish to be in the CF outweighs your wish to be Infantry specifically, I'd say just go for something. Not knowing you at all, I will suggest the AC Op trade because I hear they have a good go for living accommodations during training.

Bottom line, people can't choose for you. You have to get used to making your own decisions and living with them. We've all been there and it can suck.


----------



## vmalin84 (16 Jan 2011)

took all those trades straight off the CF website. They are all open for applications now. They are some of the few that are open before April.  So Im not sure what led you to belive 2 of them dont even exist anymore.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

Spectrum means SigOp and LCIS Tech are combined into one feeder trade now. Applying for those puts you into the same place.

My advise: Don't pick a trade you don't want to spend 10 years doing. I don't want to have to supervise a combat arms wannabe that will complain about how they couldn't get into CA and are just waiting to transfer.


----------



## vmalin84 (16 Jan 2011)

that makes sense. Was just confused when he said they didnt exist.


----------



## Avor (16 Jan 2011)

The others have solid advice,  but I have to say this. 

Anything you do that involves the infanty is not going to be easy. Hell, It took me over a year and half to in as infantry. If yout realy want it, you will persevere and never regret it.


----------



## Lare (16 Jan 2011)

When applying, for now at least, you still apply for either Sig Op, LCIS Tech or Lineman specifically. I had asked my recruiter about a few things regarding Sig Op, then corrected myself with ACISS, and she asked me where all this ACISS stuff was coming from. She had heard nothing other than little bits from applicants about it, and as far as her part goes, still continues on like normal with recruiting for each trade. 

I don't see it changing on the entry level for a long time in my personal opinion. Would make it a little difficult if down the line they have a huge shortage of Lineman-Specialized ACISS's, so open 120 spots for ACISS, only to get 120 applicants who only want LCIS Tech, and decide/request to specialize in that when the time comes. 

To the OP, I originally wanted Infantry, just like every other 17-year old wannabe ninja sniper out there. 'Wanted' it so much that I didn't even bother looking at anything else. Once I had actually talked to a recruiter, who opened my mind enough to realize there is actually a lot more to the CF than Riflemen, Pilots and Guys-That-Look-Through-Periscopes, I was quite surprised to find quite a few trades that I would be quite happy in for my career within the CF. 

I know it gets said here a lot, but really take the time to go through each of the trades on the forces.ca website. Don't limit yourself to simply in-demand trades because you want to be wearing boots 'Right now!', browse through ALL of them. The various subforums here also have a lot of specific information about different trades, you just have to be willing to look. 

My  :2c:


----------



## vmalin84 (16 Jan 2011)

thx for the advice

The choice to join infantry isnt a case of being 17 and not knowing what I want or wanting to shoot rifles and blow stuff up. I'm 26 now and have a family (wife + 2 kids) but my ultimate goal is to apply for jtf2 and i believe infantry or at least combat arms trade of some sort will prepare me better for that then if im a technician of some sort.

I also love the comradery of infantry. I know this exists throughout CF and is actually extremely important to all of the CF but it isnt as intense as in the combat arms.  I always have and always will love the idea of depending on my fellow man and being there for him to depend on me. Dont get me wrong, the excitement of going into combat or learning about all sorts of different weapons systems and combat techniques is also a huge benefit for me.  

I have spent about 5 years contemplating different trades and researching them extensively and infantry has always been my number 1 choice.  I just really dont want to hold out for just that and it ends up being 5 years before i get in. When I could either join now and apply for jtf2 after the min 2 years in (i know longer is usual) from any trade or I can always try and re-muster when circumstances are in my favour.

I am having a very difficult time deciding what to do, hence my questions and asking for peoples advice. I know only I can make the final decision and I have to be ablt to live with it but the advice and opinions of others going through the same situation etc is helpful so I thank you all.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2011)

If you want JTF2 as an Assaulter, its not the feeder trade that really determines if you get in. I personally know a LCIS tech who did selection twice (passed both) and was picked up on the second try. Its your own personal ability to learn quickly, be physically fit and operate in a team that will help you get to your goal, not your CF training.


----------



## Altair (17 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Spectrum means SigOp and LCIS Tech are combined into one feeder trade now. Applying for those puts you into the same place.
> 
> My advise: Don't pick a trade you don't want to spend 10 years doing. I don't want to have to supervise a combat arms wannabe that will complain about how they couldn't get into CA and are just waiting to transfer.




Haha, well, I know I'm not going to make your day any better but during basic we had 25-30 Sig ops, LCIS techs on our course, and when one of our staff asked who had picked that as their first choice, I think 3 hands went up.

Having kicked around Petawawa and Kingston for a few months and talking to fellow PATs, I think the ten percent number holds true. Most wanted to be infantry or combat engineer.


----------



## vmalin84 (17 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser you make a very valid point and I am aware that anyone in the CF whether it be Army, Air Force or Navy in any trade can apply for JTF2. and I know that no preference is given to certain trades but from a personal perspective I feel that Infantry would be a better stepping stone towards being a JTF2 assaulter. You definitely need to be in better physical shape for Infantry than say being a plumber or electrician per say. That being said, I also know that I am going to have to do alot more work personally then what I would be doing on a daily basis for any trade if I stand any chance of excelling in JTF2 application.

I am determined to join JTF2 and I dont care how many attempts it takes or how hard I need to work. I will make it happen! Hopefully on my 1st try but I wont get my hopes up.

Thx for everyones input and advice


----------



## MikeL (17 Jan 2011)

I've seen some fat Infantrymen and some really fit support guys, it doesn't matter what trade you are in, being Infantry won't automatically make you fit, it is up to you to get in shape and improve yourself.  Also, I would relax on the goals of JTF2, etc focus getting into the CF then through your Basic Training and DP1/QL3, etc.

Also, some Combat Support and CSS trades can be posted into Infantry and other Combat Arms units.


----------



## Occam (17 Jan 2011)

vmalin84 said:
			
		

> per say



It's not "per say", it's "per se" - and you're not using it right.

Sorry, pet peeve.  Worry about Latin after you've mastered English.


----------



## vmalin84 (17 Jan 2011)

valid point skeletor. As I mentioned, I think from my own personal point of view it would help me get into the proper shape. Not saying it alone would. And I feel having all sorts of different goals is key to success. My first goal is to find a trade I will enjoy if I cant get infantry, then my goal is to do as well as possible in BASIC, MOC on.... but my final goal is to get into JTF2. Gives me something to work towards.

And sorry for the per say LOL


----------



## mwc (17 Jan 2011)

I'd choose something along the lines of Electrical Tech. or Electronics, since I am college educated in those fields. But, It's not what i want to do so I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 Jan 2011)

Was down at CFRC Calgary this morning, and surprise! (not) No Infantry. Armoured Soldier, Combat Engineer, and Artillery Soldier are still available. Of course there was the obligatory sales pitch for support trades, I expected that. I just told him straight up - I would prefer a Combat Arms trade. The reality is that may go differently, depending on what happens throughout the recruitment process. What I would like to do and what the military decides I'm good at could be two different things.


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Jan 2011)

Go Arty!  Instead of just talking on or fixing radios, use them to control guns and aircraft to blow crap up!  If JTF2 is your ultimate aim you can certainly get there from the Arty.  Shoot for Arty Observer and Forward Air Controller and your odds of getting JTF2 go up even higher but,

If I had to choose a trade that was not Cbt Arms I would go LCIS.  The networking world within the military is just starting to truly catch on.  Anyone with networking skills has a bright future in the military.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jan 2011)

Arty is closed.... good advice though.


----------



## SpenceL19 (18 Jan 2011)

NZ, you mind more clearly defining available? Available as in; you can do your CFAT, medical etc. prior to April? Because my #1 choice is currently Sig Op, and the guys at my CFRC swear up and down that nothing is going to happen with my file until April 1 at least.


----------



## Fatalize (18 Jan 2011)

I had some of the same ideas and goals when I joined(As I think a lot of people do) You hear and watch a bunch of cool videos on JTF2 and want to join up ASAP. But after all the headaches and nonsense in BMQ/SQ/DP1 just to get to the bottom of the totem pole I realized I didn't even want to attempt that level of training because I was happy and proud to be a Gunner.

I'd say wait for the trade that you are truly interested in, complete the training then worry about it from there.  Just my  :2c:


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jan 2011)

Fatalize said:
			
		

> I'd say wait for the trade that you are truly interested in, complete the training then worry about it from there.  Just my  :2c:



Best advice here.


----------



## nuclearzombies (19 Jan 2011)

SpenceL19 said:
			
		

> NZ, you mind more clearly defining available? Available as in; you can do your CFAT, medical etc. prior to April? Because my #1 choice is currently Sig Op, and the guys at my CFRC swear up and down that nothing is going to happen with my file until April 1 at least.



Yeah, no problem man. I was told something similiar to you (no process till 1 April), and that I had some time to get my documentation together though If I was super-duper smart I would get the application package complete, toot-sweet. He had a list, with MOC's listed. Some were highlighted in red, some yellow. I got to pick from the yellow ones , LOL. He called it his "secret squirrel" list....Then he told me to quit smoking. Looks like I'll be getting my bike out, that really helped the last time cause it's hard to smoke when the nearest smokes are a ten mile ride in the opposite direction...

Hope that cleared things up for you, and good luck with your application


----------



## S_Wollen88 (19 Jan 2011)

Can one still apply to the reserves in a C.A trades, or is it full there as well?


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jan 2011)

[Post deleted]

Please understand that not _every_ post you read online about JTF2 is true; no, really --  many are RTFO and the posters have no clue. Who knew?



Edit: It's been suggested that I care about BS-poster's feelings  :


----------



## nuclearzombies (19 Jan 2011)

S_Wollen88 said:
			
		

> Can one still apply to the reserves in a C.A trades, or is it full there as well?



Some free, friendly advice from another n00b:

Dont ask qustions unless you've already checked it out yourself. THEN, and only then, if you still have not found an answer, by all means do so.
Why not go talk to a recruiter? I assure you, all pertinent information will be revealed! I've noticed that the long timers have this twitch about people asking questions before excercising la google muscle. 

PS- good luck to ya, and have a gooder


----------



## SpenceL19 (19 Jan 2011)

Yup, that seems to be the case. At any rate, I'm glad to know at least one of my choices will free up in April. A couple months isn't that long to wait, especially when you can use that time to explore backup options, ask questions, and stay/get in shape etc.


----------

